# Finally got around to using Gyeon Cancoat - wow!



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

So last year I bought myself some Cancoat and it has taken me until now to find the time to get it on my car (a Silver 2012 Kia Cee'd Mk2).

Having a 19 month old daughter and a 5 month old puppy time isn't something in abundance in my life I can tell you! :lol:

Unfortunately I forgot to get any before pictures, but the results below speak for themselves.

Detail was as follows of the Cee'd:

Started off with BH AF with 50ml of KC Greenstar mixed in;
2BM using AG Pure Shampoo
AG Magma was then used and very little fall out was evident, which was surprising given I work under the take off and landing path at Manchester Airport!
Then used AG Intensive Tar remover on the few spots of tar on the car, I put a spray head on the bottle taken from a bottle of Interior shampoo and so it has not destroyed it(!).

I then pulled out my trusty Argos DA along with a Lake Country orange CCS pad with some Meguiars Ultimate Compound and went around the car in about 3 hours, Kia paint is neither soft nor hard and getting defects out (there weren't many) was fairly east in 1-2 passes.

I then used some Gtechniq Panel Wipe as a final wipe down before the Cancoat.

As it was a nice day with little chance of rain, I decided to do the Cancoat on the drive rather in my very tight garage.

I was a little apprehensive about using this product having heard it can go wrong etc. but I found it very easy to us. A little spray on the supplied microfibre and I put it down on the car in small sections in a criss cross manner and flipped the towel over with a final rub down with another microfibre from my collection.

The whole car was done in around 20-30 minutes and I went around the car with a high quality microfibre for a final wipe down.

The car was then put away in my garage for about 24 hours to cure before being brought back out:























































All I can say is this stuff is phenomenal in the way it looks and the application too, I'm surprised it is not more recommended on here given how easy it is to use.

I'm hoping it will last a fair while on the car and I will be maintaining it with Gyeon Wetcoat and Bathe Plus too.:driver:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

What are you talking about? I recomend it all tge time. I love Cancoat. Its great, easy to use, looks good, chemical resistant, it lasts a good year and beads like crazy...great stuff.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good, cars come up really well :thumb: 


With regards to the spray head on AG tar remover - I’ve done the same and it does eat it / destroy it after a while, I found you could make the head last longer by turning the bottle upside down and emptying it when you’ve finished...


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

A&J said:


> What are you talking about? I recomend it all tge time. I love Cancoat. Its great, easy to use, looks good, chemical resistant, it lasts a good year and beads like crazy...great stuff.


I must have not seen them, it just doesn't appear to be one of those products people rave about like BSD etc. It's definitely worthy of such though isn't it?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

A&J said:


> What are you talking about? I recomend it all tge time. I love Cancoat. Its great, easy to use, looks good, chemical resistant, it lasts a good year and beads like crazy...great stuff.


A year... Are you serious?
How many kilometres?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

sm81 said:


> A year... Are you serious?
> How many kilometres?


I dont do much...about 7k km a year

I have it on the hood since June and its still doing its thing...its not as strong as day 1 but its still protecting well!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So about 4 months for me


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

sm81 said:


> So about 4 months for me


Gyeon quote about 6 months or 10000km. Although if you look at some posts you can get a year plus by using Wetcoat or Bath plus for maintenance washes.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

sm81 said:


> So about 4 months for me


I guess so


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Photos look good. Cancoat is definitely a product I'll be trying on my wife's new motor.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Might give that a go when I run out of the previously mentioned BSD.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Cole_E91 said:


> Might give that a go when I run out of the previously mentioned BSD.


It's a bit of a different beast to BSD, this is a lite coating SiO2 content is >10% I believe.

It really is unbelievably good and the beading is insane.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wait till you see the water behaviour 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Tempted ...

Best place price wise for Cancoat guys please

TIA
:detailer:


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Bristle Hound said:


> Tempted ...
> 
> Best place price wise for Cancoat guys please
> 
> ...


Clean your car where the cheapest when I bought mine! Great service too.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Looking good, cars come up really well :thumb:
> 
> With regards to the spray head on AG tar remover - I've done the same and it does eat it / destroy it after a while, I found you could make the head last longer by turning the bottle upside down and emptying it when you've finished...


This appears to be a chemical resistant one it's been in it a year now and so far it's not destroyed it?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Bristle Hound said:


> Tempted ...
> 
> Best place price wise for Cancoat guys please
> 
> ...


I bought some today - plan to coat my wife's car and this has been highly recommended as a 'lite' product. Interested to see how it holds up compared to my Gtechniq coating.

I bought from Polished Bliss - everywhere was much of a muchness price-wise and they did free delivery at £35. They also have a 15% off Gyeon products if you buy an item of Gyeon branded clothing. All a bit naff but could save you money if you were buying a few things.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Bristle Hound said:


> Tempted ...
> 
> Best place price wise for Cancoat guys please
> 
> ...


I'm very tempted too - the issue I've got is storing the car for 24 hrs for it to cure...


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> I'm very tempted too - the issue I've got is storing the car for 24 hrs for it to cure...


Gyeon say 12, but you can get away with ~4 hours and possibly less if you use Cure to avoid water spots.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah I agree with ICraig...

Cancoat cures faster and 4h is ussually enough...of course longer curing time is better.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

iCraig said:


> Gyeon say 12, but you can get away with ~4 hours and possibly less if you use Cure to avoid water spots.





A&J said:


> Yeah I agree with ICraig...
> 
> Cancoat cures faster and 4h is ussually enough...of course longer curing time is better.


Cheers guys - good to know, thanks :thumb:


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Just a quick update on this, it lasted about 4 months on my daily that was being maintained with Bathe+, before it was completely gone in terms of beading and that was with a 7 week hiatus, where I didn't have any time to wash my car due to having a newborn.

I have to say I am a little disappointed given how much more prep and curing is needed compared to a 'normal' wax.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Are you sure it doesn't just need decontaminated after a long spell of not washing it? Hit it with a strong pre-wash or TFR then an iron and fallout remover.

In my own view, Bathe+ is not the sort of product that brings the best out of Cancoat.. quite simply it doesn't need it. If you are using it, it needs frequent washing as the protection and immediate beading hit you get with Bathe+ is only temporary and has likely faded during the 7 week hiatus (congrats btw!). The underlying Cancoat may well be clogged by the polymers and gloss enhancers the shampoo has left behind along with other contaminants. You get the full experience with Cancoat when using a pH neutral soap with no additives.

Just by way of comparison, I applied to my wife's A Class 2nd week in January and it's still good as new despite a cold winter - lots of road grime, salt and has endured all the chemicals I've thrown at it - TFR, APC, Strong concentration of Auto Foam, Iron Removers, Tar & Glue Removers.

I've also applied it to 6 or 7 other cars and had really good results, given how it's working on my untopped cars, I'd be confident of getting 8+ months from it. I'd be very surprised if yours wasn't still there too..


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

atbalfour said:


> Are you sure it doesn't just need decontaminated after a long spell of not washing it? Hit it with a strong pre-wash or TFR/iron and fallout remover.
> 
> In my own view, Bathe+ is not the sort of product that brings the best out of Cancoat - especially when you aren't able to wash it frequently. If you are using it, it needs frequent washing as the protection and immediate beading hit you get with Bathe+ is only temporary and has likely faded during the 7 week hiatus (congrats btw!). The underlying Cancoat is likely clogged by the polymers the shampoo has left behind along with other contaminants. You get the full experience with Cancoat when using a pH neutral soap.
> 
> ...


After the 7 week hiatus, I used a BH AF and AG Pure Shampoo and rinsed thoroughly to see if anything remained; there was literally no hydrophobicity nor any glossiness left. I even tried AG Magma on top too, then rinsed again to see if it needed any further decon, but there was nothing.

I'll try using Bathe if I get time to re-apply it then.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Without using can coat what's the pos/ neg over a long term wax ? If the manufacture says 6month costing then that's around a decent wax like BH or fusso


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Have you got any of that panel wipe left? Do a test section then wash with something pH neutral to see if it'll shift any residual Bathe + and unearth the Cancoat I suspect is still buried beneath.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

v_r_s said:


> Without using can coat what's the pos/ neg over a long term wax ? If the manufacture says 6month costing then that's around a decent wax like BH or fusso


6 months is a conservative estimate with Cancoat. It'll give more protection than a wax (cures hard), is chemical resistant to 11 on the pH scale and has better water behaviour and self cleaning than any wax I've seen.

Of course it's marginal gains with gloss and there isn't much in it between application of say BH DSW. Cancoat is not difficult to apply, it's the prep that adds the time and effort.


----------



## AB_ (Apr 16, 2020)

v_r_s said:


> Without using can coat what's the pos/ neg over a long term wax ? If the manufacture says 6month costing then that's around a decent wax like BH or fusso


20th vs 21st century. Tech evolves.

Tried a large selection of waxes over the years modern coating type products make them look fragile and give no less noticeable shine or depth.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> Have you got any of that panel wipe left? Do a test section then wash with something pH neutral to see if it'll shift any residual Bathe + and unearth the Cancoat I suspect is still buried beneath.


I think that this might be the case as well. A wash and even some fallout remover won't declog a lot of finishes that are full of general contamination and wash polymers. As suggested, try a hit of 3-4% Autowash, a totally pure shampoo and a very mild acid afterwards like Koch Chemie FSe (or dilute some white vinegar in a spray bottle) just to test on a small section to see if the water behaviour returns.


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

CanCoat is a great product. I have experienced 15 months of protection from it. Maintained properly with something like cure helps. I would also recommend pairing it with Gyeon Primer Polish for mor gloss.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

The Guz said:


> CanCoat is a great product. I have experienced 15 months of protection from it. Maintained properly with something like cure helps. I would also recommend pairing it with Gyeon Primer Polish for mor gloss.


How do you know it is the Cancoat that is protecting rather than the cure you are adding periodically?


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

iCraig said:


> How do you know it is the Cancoat that is protecting rather than the cure you are adding periodically?


Easy to tell the difference in water behavior and slickness between the two products. Cure doesn't last that long to begin with. Using it as a drying aid will dilute it even more and affecting its longevity.


----------

